# MUFE Foundations for WOC



## Mandy4610 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Ladies, well finding the right foundation shade is probably one of the most frustrating things about makeup.

  	I am really getting so annoyed with the process and I just wanted to start a reference thread for MUFE foundation because I love MUFE's foundation consistency, especially the HD.

  	I wear 178 in HD and #46 in F&B, 218 in the Duo Mat Powder foundation, *I am still trying to find the right shade in Mat Velvet*.

  	I think I am NW47 in make or maybe even NC55. I dont wear much MAC foundation except for when I get samples.

  	So what are your numbers ladies? Knowing other people's numbers can help figure out which shades to start looking at first.

  	Thanks for your input.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am Mat Velvet #80.  #75 was too light for me and did not offer any coverage.  Truth be told, I am probably a mix of #80 and #75. 80, works well for me as i use it very lightly.

  	MUFE needs to expand their range, cause it can be costly for some to buy both to mix.

  	check out the swatches here:  hope this helps


http://karlasugar.net/2009/12/make-up-for-ever-mat-velvet-foundation/


----------



## lenchen (Mar 4, 2011)

I am 177 in HD, 70 in Mat velvet+ and the face and body (which I love for summer), I'm a mix of 18 and 46. MUFE in NYC store takes custom orders over the phone, which is great!


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

I wear NC 40 in MAC Studio Fix Powder MUFE HD is 153


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 30, 2011)

I am #175 in HD and #75 in Velvet Mat+.  The HD formula doesn't keep my oily skin in check so I bit the bullet and went for Velvet Mat+  I love the formula, the cost is up there but it is the best foundation I've ever used.  I'm actually between #14 and #18 in the Full Cover concealer.  I got samples of both colors and honestly that stuff is sooo expensive I'm sticking with MAC for concealer.

  	I agree--they need a better range of darker shades.


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

I wear 160 in MUFE HD. Its a perfect match in the winter.


----------

